# mini aquatic snails



## MingMing (Jul 3, 2009)

So... I got 2 mini snails to start my super aquarium with, I only got 2 smails and some algae so far BUT this appeared on the algae 3 days ago... anyone knows if they are eggs or not???

The next pic is a pic of one of the snails...

Thanks!

the eggs:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?au...=si&amp;img=560

the "drag-mom" - I believe snails are double sexed, right?

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?au...=si&amp;img=559


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 3, 2009)

They don't look like any aquatic egg snails that I've ever seen, Ming Ming. Usually they are a cluster of eggs, sometimes in a blob of jelly, laid at or just above the waterline.

Yes, some contain both types of sex organ (hermaphrodite), but they usually mate with another snail, and mating, can be a dangerous business: http://www.weichtiere.at/english/gastropod...production.html

It may be that what you see on the leaves are snail sperm packets, just waiting for you to put you hand in the water.....


----------



## MingMing (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL heck no, Im keeping my hands away from any fluid related with sexual reproduction... actually I dont want to get involved with ANY fluid at all... Mmm well I got 2 tiny snails... they are like... REALLY tiny.. probably 4 mm long each, and they are underwater ALL the time... they are not average snails, :S let me see if I can find a pic online, my cam just ran out of battery.

http://www.instructables.com/files/deriv/F...O9JM.MEDIUM.jpg

something like that lol


----------



## MingMing (Jul 6, 2009)

yep they are eggs the cage is full of them now... and lil snails are walking-swiming around


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 6, 2009)

Just for you, ming ming...


----------



## MingMing (Jul 6, 2009)

D: How traumatic!


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2009)

Those are eggs. Those snails are very common in the US. One you get one in your tank you will have millions before long. You probably should have went with another type than the pond snail.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Those are eggs. Those snails are very common in the US. One you get one in your tank you will have millions before long. You probably should have went with another type than the pond snail.


Now you tell her, Rick, after they've hatched! :lol:


----------



## MingMing (Jul 6, 2009)

:S so... should I throw them to a lake or something? lol


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2009)

ming ming said:


> :S so... should I throw them to a lake or something? lol


Don't release them unless you took them from the lake to begin with. Too late anyways, unless you empty the tank and clean it you won't get rid of all of them.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmmm.... do you like escargot? :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 7, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... do you like escargot? :lol:


Or you could toss them in with the mondongo. No one will notice the difference!


----------



## MingMing (Jul 7, 2009)

Nope I do not like Escargots unless I know They were breeded for that and 100% french... "organic" escargots are just snails they find anywhere and decide to cook them... pretty gross  

whats mondongo????


----------



## Orin (Jul 8, 2009)

ming ming said:


> :S so... should I throw them to a lake or something? lol


 If you like them there's no reason to get rid of them. They seldom bother aquarium plants (unlike the much neater apple snails) and aren't that difficult to eradicate if you really want.


----------

